# Dogs Rescued from Sutter County Animal Shelter, Yuba City, CA July 2010



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

We adopted Buster Posey [see my Avatar] from the Sutter County Animal Shelter in Yuba City, CA last July 22nd when he was a 5 months old puppy [D.O.B 2/22/2010]. :whoo:

He was one of the group of Havanese and Schnoodle adults and pups abandoned by their breeder at his "partner's" home in Yuba City. She tried to handle all these dogs [37?] plus her own but finally had to ask for help from Animal Control.

Buster was infested with fleas and had to be bathed and shaved down immediately before driving 2 hours back to Pinole in the East Bay to visit our Vet. A Yuba City groomer was kind enough to fit him right in to her schedule. The shop owner even gave him a big bag full of Welcome gifts. So sweet.

Our Vet in Pinole treated his flea infestation and his ear infection, and Buster went through several rounds of treatment for worms and other parasites. He finally started gaining weight after that. He still has a sensitive gut, though.

I also wonder about the breeder who abandoned the dogs in the first place.  Did he do any health screening? Buster's front legs are pretty curved, and I am wondering if he has CD [chondrodysplasia] and what to expect in the future.

I know that Tracy from the San Francisco Havanese Meetup Group was instrumental in getting the word out about these dogs in need. Other people posted on their Facebook pages, and I was told that people came from as far away as Las Vegas and Washington state to adopt dogs from the shelter. Thank you, Tracy and everyone else involved. :cheer2:

I would love to talk to anyone else who adopted the dogs from this group or who has any background information about the breeder. I have a lot of questions about their health, socialization, etc.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

I know someone that can give you some information. I sent you a PM.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, Andria. I just read it. I appreciate your taking the time to write.


----------

